# Part-time BMQ and BMQ(L)



## bmackay (18 Sep 2009)

Im looking to join the local armoured recce reserve here in downtown Vancouver, to be more specific the BCR's.
Now i am currentley employed full time , so im looking to start a BMQ/BMQ(L) which is parttime on the weekends due to time restrictions. I want to know, doing BMQ part time, is this done in house at the drill hall, and does this also apply to the BMQ(L) or old SQ?
Also for trade quals DP1 for armoured is this available parttime also? Talking to a friend he strongley suggested doing the BMQ/BMQ(L) during the summer, he said he got alot more out of it, which is understandable, this would be possible if i took all my vacation for those weeks. If anybody can give me some more details about weekend BMQ, when they may start this coming year in the BC region, and what you would suggest to do in my situation with a current fulltime job. Thanks.


----------



## AgentSmith (18 Sep 2009)

Weekend BMQ's are normally run out of the local Armory, usually it's at least two weekends a month, but sometimes more depending on the schedule. Typically you show up on Friday evening and go home Sunday afternoon. BMQ(L) is also done at the Armory for a bit but the majority of the course is out in the field so you won't be at the Armory nearly as much. 

Full time and part time courses both have their advantages and disadvantages. If you do the part time course you can get your BMQ and BMQ(L) out of the way and move onto your DP1 in the summer. If you take the full time course you will most likely have to wait until next summer to do your DP1 since that course is only offered full time.


----------

